
The Chinese families revealing their Internet shopping habits - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-32498456
======
yitchelle
It looks like not much has changed since 2012.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-19648095](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-19648095)

